# Black Lab/Duck Hunting Paintings



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

I was wondering if anybody knows of any good websites that have a lot of black lab/duck hunting paintings. I would prefer a black lab duck hunting, or a black lab getting ready to go hunting. It is my birthday at the end of the month and I am tring to find a painting that resembles my black lab, so my parents can order it. I know Terry Redlin, Larry Chandler, and Jim Killen have some good paintings, but I am tring to find the perfect one. I once found a website that had many black lab artists on it, but I forgot to write it down and I can't remember it. I remember some paintings that interested me that had black labs/ducks/old trucks, but can't remember. Any help would be appreciated. You may see this post in other forums because I know not too many people visit here at this time of year.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

for what it's worth, I bought a cool table with a print on it though this site.

http://www.leather-furniture.nodakoutdo ... table.html there is some lab and duck hunting prints when you scroll down. (I think it's Killen)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the plug Miller. :computer:

I did some searching for you in case you don't like what I have.

Here are the links I found:

http://www.allposters.com/gallery.asp?a ... tem=145897
http://www.allposters.com/gallery.asp?a ... item=65180
http://www.allposters.com/gallery.asp?a ... tem=256756

And a couple other goods one's at:

http://www.labradorstuff.com/lab-originals.htm


----------

